# موضوع / مشرف / عضو الشهر + مشرفين جدد



## My Rock (30 سبتمبر 2006)

كما عودناكم في منتديات الكنيسة دائما على الجديدها نحن نقدم لكم هذه التغيرات المهم في مسيرة المنتدى

اولا حاب ارحب بالمشرفين الجدد وهم:

*ramyghobrial: مشرف على كل من الاجتماعيات مع **artamisss*
*ايضا مشرف على **قسم الجوالات* 

*tarekroshdy*: *مشرف على قسم* *المرشد الروحي*

*girl_in_jesus**: مشرفة على قسم **القصص و العبر* 

*F a d i e**: مشرف على قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية معي انا و 
ma7aba 


فمرحب بالمشرفين الجدد و ربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه

و الان الى اعلا موضوع و مشر و عضو الشهر (يمكنكم مشاهدتها في اعلى الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى)

عضو الشهر: amirfikry
مشرفة الشهر: artamisss
موضوع الشهر:  My Rock شهادة

و اخر مفاجأة تم اضافة شات كتابي للموقع و سيتم اطلاقه ووضع الرابط الخاص به في اعلى الصفحة و سيتم اعطاء الحق بالدخول للشات للاعضاء المباركين مع المشرفين و الادمنز

صلاواتكم ان الرب يستخدم المنتدى و الموقع لمجد اسمه
اسرة منتديات الكنيسة العربية
*


----------



## ماهر (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*احب اهني جميع المشرفين وبخاصة الجدد منهم* ​ 
*و اهني امير وطارق وديانا بشكل خاص لانهم متميزين حقيقي *​ 
*لكن مش موافق على موضوع الشهر بس ده رأيكم وانتم حرين فيه*​ 

*مبروك وعقبالي*​ 
*يارب*​ 


:new8: :748pf:​


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*أخى الحبيب ماى روك .*

*الاحباء فى المسيح المشرفين والاعضاء *


*زمان لما حصلت على شهادة دراسات أعداد خدام ... وأول ما مسكتها بايدى حسيت بأحساس غريب صدقونى ... حسيت أنى كبرت تقريباً عشرين سنه زيادة ... ونفس الاحساس ده دلوقتى جوايا ... وتقريباً عنيا لمعت  ... لأنى اولاً صدقونى أنا فى قمة السعاده للثقه الغاليه دى .. وأتمنى من ربنا انه يجعلنى اهل ليها لمجد أسمه ... وثانياً ومش تواضع صدقونى .. مين أنا علشان ربنا يدعونى لخدمته .... *

*أشكركم جميعاً من أعماق قلبى على الثقه والمحبة الغالية دى .. وتهنئتى للمشرفين الجدد .. رامى .. و ( نسمه  ) ..  وفادى .. *

*وتهنئتى لأخى الحبيب .. الامير ... أمير  انت فعلا تستحقها حقيقى ... وتهنئه من القلب لديانا ..  و تهنئه للحبيب ماى روك على اختياره اولا الحياه للمسيح له المجد .. وأختياره ثانياً لموضوع الشهر وهو شهادة ماى روك .. والحقيقه مش هو اللى اختاره .. أحنا اللى اخترناه .. لانه يستحقها *

*و شكر كبير جدا لاخى الحبيب ماهر على محبته *

*ولا يسعنى فى المناسبه دى الا انى أقول مع بولس الرسول  :*

*ولكنني لست أحتسب لشيء ، ولا نفسي ثمينة عندي ، حتى أتمم بفرح سعيي والخدمة التي أخذتها من الرب يسوع ، لأشهد ببشارة نعمة الله ( أعمال الرسل 20 : 24 )*

*صلواتكم*​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (30 سبتمبر 2006)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

الف مبروك بصراحه معانا مشرفين عسل و الف مبروك للاعضاء


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 سبتمبر 2006)

اولا بشكرك ياروك على ثقتك الكبيرة انت وكل اللي اختاروني وانا مبسوط جدا اني هاكون مشرف مع ديانا في قسم الاجتماعيات 
ومع *مايكل وديانا* برضة في قسم الموبايلات وانشاء الله هايشوف تطوير كبير مني

وبما اني بقى بقيت مشرف اكيد ليا الحق اوقف عضوية اتنين هنا
وهما My Rock و Coptic man يعني هو طلب غلس وتبت بس اهو  سلطة بقة :t33:


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*الف مبروك للمشرفين واعضاء الشهر*

*بجد تستاهلوا الترقية من زماااان*

*والرب يستخدمكم لاجل مجد اسمه *

*مبروك يا طارق ويا رامي ويا جيرل ويا فادي *

*نورتوا الاشراف كله يا اخوة *

*ومبروك لامير وديانا *

*والرب يزيد من تميزكم كمان وكمان *

*ويبارككم*​


----------



## artamisss (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*ههههههههههه  ايه يا عم رامى  هو اول ماتمسك السلطه فى ايدك  تعمل كده دول اصحاب  فضل عليك ياراجل  عيب ماتقولش كده 
 معلش يا روك انت ومينا  ماتخدوش على كلامه  لسه مايعرفش اصول اللعبه  هههههههههه (بولعها انا ها)

انا سعيده جدا بان فى ناس جديده انضمت الينا  وفى اقل وقت ممكن بقوا مشرفين  وده لجدراتهم   وياريت نساهم كلنا فى تطوير  المنتدى 

وشكرا لانكم رشحتونى اكون مشرف الشهر  ربنا يخليكو  ومرحبا بيك  يارامى  معايا  


واهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالا بالمعارك *


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> *ههههههههههه ايه يا عم رامى هو اول ماتمسك السلطه فى ايدك تعمل كده دول اصحاب فضل عليك ياراجل عيب ماتقولش كده *
> *معلش يا روك انت ومينا ماتخدوش على كلامه لسه مايعرفش اصول اللعبه هههههههههه (بولعها انا ها)*
> 
> *انا سعيده جدا بان فى ناس جديده انضمت الينا وفى اقل وقت ممكن بقوا مشرفين وده لجدراتهم وياريت نساهم كلنا فى تطوير المنتدى *
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههه الله يبارك فيكي وانا مبسوط انك بقيتي تبعي في قسم الاجتماعيات :t33: :t33: 

واخدة بالك انتي ومرحبا بيكي ياديانا في الركن الاخضر بتااااااعي :yahoo:


----------



## artamisss (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالا مش من اولها   انا اللى عامله دعايه  لو سمحت ايها الزميل والاخ الفاضل  لا تقحم نفسك  فى مثل هذة المناقشات اللتى لن تولد الا الخصومات   وماادراك انت  بخصوماتى  وما هى 

فارجو من هيئه المحكمه ان تصدر حكما بعدم التعرض لاى من الطرفين من قبل بعضهما البعض  والالالالالالالالالالا  سارفع  دعواى  اللى محمكه الجنح *


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالا مش من اولها انا اللى عامله دعايه لو سمحت ايها الزميل والاخ الفاضل لا تقحم نفسك فى مثل هذة المناقشات اللتى لن تولد الا الخصومات وماادراك انت بخصوماتى وما هى *
> 
> *فارجو من هيئه المحكمه ان تصدر حكما بعدم التعرض لاى من الطرفين من قبل بعضهما البعض والالالالالالالالالالا سارفع دعواى اللى محمكه الجنح *


 

بصي يامبروكة انتي مش محتاجة دعوات ومحاكم والكلام الفاضي دة
انا عارف اللي فيها ومن الاخر السماح سعادتك :yaka:


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*انا ها ابقي اجئ واشارك في منتداك يا رامي *

*اللي هو الركن الاخضر اللي بتتكلم عليه *

*الحقيقة نشاطك نااااار يا حبيبي ههههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكلنا هايتولع فينا ياكوبتيك النهاردة*


----------



## artamisss (1 أكتوبر 2006)

* صحيييييييييييييييييح  ياهوت  صدق اللى قاللللللللل

بعد ما اكل وانحشى  قال يقطع ده عشى 

اطلب من هيئه المحكمه سياده الرئيس  اثبات اقوال المتهمين  وانهم قد تعرضوا لى بالسب والقصف علنا  واقتباس جمل موضحه  من قبل تبعا للاقوالى  
وكما ينص قانون العقوبات فى المواد المختصه بالاقتباس والنقل والحذ دون الرجوع الى صاحابها  ارجو توقييييييييع  اشد العقوبه على هذين المتهمين 
وشكرا سيدى الرئيس على اتساع صدركم  لسماع دعواى   *


----------



## قلم حر (1 أكتوبر 2006)

أختيارات 0000ممممممممممممممممممتازه !
و مبروووووووووووووووووووك للمشرفين ألجدد على ألثقه ( أللي تستاهلوها كلكم)0
و ألرب يوفقكم أكتر و أكتر000و يقويكم كمان( على حمل ألمسئوليات ألجديده ) !


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * صحيييييييييييييييييح ياهوت صدق اللى قاللللللللل*
> 
> *بعد ما اكل وانحشى قال يقطع ده عشى *
> 
> ...


 
*محكمة *

*امرت المحكمة العليا لادارة المنتديات بعد المدولة *

*بالاتي*

*الحكم ببراءة المدعو رامي من التهم المنسبة اليه بدون قيد او شرط*

*والحكم علي ديانا بالضرب بالشبشب لهاية لما تقول الله حق :beee: *

*رفعت الجلسة  :smil12: *

*يحيا العدل :yaka: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 أكتوبر 2006)

يحيا العدل:yahoo:  يحيا العدل :yahoo:


----------



## ماهر (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*ازاي يبقى ده عدل !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟*

*الي يرش ديانا بالميه نرشه بالنار دي وراها اعضاء جامدين جدا*

*عموما حنطلب استئناف الحكم  نشوفكم في محكمة النقض بقى*


----------



## Twin (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*أشكركم من كل قلبي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*من كل قلبي أشكركم*
*أشكر كل من في المنتدي*
*من أعضاء ومشرفين وقيادات*
*أشكركم*

*ولكني أردت أن أعقب علي.......*
* أختياري  عضو   الشهر*

*فأنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*
*لا أستحق*
*وبأمانة أنا مش عارف أقول غير كدة*​*أذكروني في صلواتكم*
*أرجوكم..........           *​*سلام*


----------



## Twin (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*مبروك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*أعذروني*
*أنا قد نسيت أن أبارك للمشرفين الجدد *
*ومشرفة الشهر*
*وسامحوني*​ 
*ومبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*
*أختيارات موفقة*
*ومبرووووووووووووووووووك*

* تانــــــــــ:ab8::ab8::ab8: ـــــــي*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*مبروك ليكم واحد واحد طارق بجد ردك عجبنى جداا وانتا فعلا تستاهل الاشراف وقدها وقدودو وموضوع روك صدقنى هوه مش  مختاره دا غصبن عنه احنا اخترناه *

*رامى لماضه مبروك وفعلا تستاهل لانى نشاطك كبير جداا*

*جيرو هانم هيه مختفيه اليومين دول بس ربنا يستر تستاهليها اينعم لمضه ولسانك متبرى منك بس يباشا تنفع*

*ومبروك لامير يبنى كفايه موضيعك الى بتنزلها فى المرشد *


----------



## Fadie (1 أكتوبر 2006)

شرف كبير و اتمنى اكون عند حسن ظنكم و مبروك للجميع


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*معلش يا فادى مخدتش لبالى بجد*

*اكبر مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك ليك وتستاهلها شغال حلو جدا فى حوار الاديان *


----------



## Fadie (1 أكتوبر 2006)

ولا يهمك و  اكبر شكرا ليكى


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *مبروك ليكم واحد واحد طارق بجد ردك عجبنى جداا وانتا فعلا تستاهل الاشراف وقدها وقدودو وموضوع روك صدقنى هوه مش مختاره دا غصبن عنه احنا اخترناه *
> 
> *رامى لماضه مبروك وفعلا تستاهل لانى نشاطك كبير جداا*
> 
> ...


 
صدقيني ضحكتيني ياميرنا ردك جميل اوي
ياستي الف شكر بس اية حكاية لماضة دي تحبي اوقف عضويتك ولا حاجة انا هاكتفي بكارت بمبي لكن بعد كدة لن اتهاون معك وهاطلعلك الكارت الكحلي انا بقولك اهو


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*يفرحتك يخويه وانتا بتقولها*


----------



## ++menooo++ (1 أكتوبر 2006)

:new8: Congratulations all:new8:
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​ 
*الف مبروك ليكم كلكم من كل قلبى و ربنا يوفق كل المشرفيين الجدد و يجعلهم قد المسؤولية :big29::big29::big29:*
*و سمعنى سلام كبير*
*:ura1::ura1:مبروك:ab8: يا فادى و يا رامى و يا طارق و جيرل :ura1::ura1:*
*مبروك لأجمل اتنين امير و ديانا على انهم انشط عضو و مشرف*
*تحياتى :36_3_11::36_3_11:*​ 

:36_3_16:
*ربنا معاكم حبايبى *​ 
:11_1_211v:​


----------



## My Rock (1 أكتوبر 2006)

مبروك ليكم يا احبة جميعا, من مشرفين الى عضو الشهر الى ديانا

كلكم عند حسن الظن و تستاهلون و اكثر

و صدقوني انتوا قدها و اكثر

ربنا يبارككم


----------



## Maya (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*أهنئكم جميعاً*

*أهنئ جميع الأخوة الذين حصلوا على الإشراف في مختلف أقسام منتدانا وكنيستنا ... وأصلي أن يستخدمكم الرب لمجد اسمه ...

المنتدى يحتاج لجهودكم جميعاً وتعاونكم مع المشرف العام  لنطور المنتدى ونجعله الأول في فضاء المنتديات المسيحية العاملة على الشبكة ... والاهم أن يؤدي المنتدى  رسالته الأساسية التي قام لأجلها ....

تهنئتي لكم جميعاً وإلى الامام ...

أهنئ أيضاً  مشرفة و عضو الشهر على  اللقب وعلى ثقة الإدارة بكما ...

أما موضوع الشهر فكان لي رأي خاص لكن أحتفظ به لنفسي ، لكني أحترم رأي الإدارة والأخوة الذي رشحوا الموضوع وهو لا شك يستحق كل تقدير ....*


----------



## ميريت (1 أكتوبر 2006)

مبروك لرامي وبسمه طارق و فادي
علي الاشراف
ومبروك لدودو وامير علي التكريم
ويارب ميتشالش اسمكوا من اللوحه ابدا


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*لا طبعا يتشال مفيش غيرهم ولا ايه بس علشان المنتددى يقوم عليكى بهدى طبعا*


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا يامينو و يامايا ويامريت على البماركة بتاعتكم الف شكر*


----------



## artamisss (2 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهر قال:


> *ازاي يبقى ده عدل !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *الي يرش ديانا بالميه نرشه بالنار دي وراها اعضاء جامدين جدا*
> 
> *عموما حنطلب استئناف الحكم  نشوفكم في محكمة النقض بقى*




  هو ده العشم برضه يا ماهر  ربنا يخليك نصرة للمظلومين 
على فكرة ياهوت  دعوة المظلوم مستجابه ودعوة النصاب  كدابه  ها


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (2 أكتوبر 2006)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك 
لرامى ولطارق وجيرل واكيد هتلعبوا معايا فى الالعاب بدل ما ضدى 
والف مبروك لارتميس وامير على النشاط الزايد دة


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

*شكراً للاحباء المشرفين والاعضاء اللى باركولنا ... ويا جماعه احترسوا من اللى جاى ان شاء الله  وخدوا ساتر ... انا بحذر اهو *


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*ربنا يخليك ياكيرو شكرا ياحبيبي*


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*


Maya قال:



أهنئ جميع الأخوة الذين حصلوا على الإشراف في مختلف أقسام منتدانا وكنيستنا ... وأصلي أن يستخدمكم الرب لمجد اسمه ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Maya قال:


> *المنتدى يحتاج لجهودكم جميعاً وتعاونكم مع المشرف العام لنطور المنتدى ونجعله الأول في فضاء المنتديات المسيحية العاملة على الشبكة ... والاهم أن يؤدي المنتدى رسالته الأساسية التي قام لأجلها ....*
> 
> *تهنئتي لكم جميعاً وإلى الامام ...*
> 
> ...



*اسمحيلى اعرف رأيك يا مايا بخصوص موضوع الشهر *
*بما انى انا اول من اقترح الموضوع ده و من بعدى وافقوا على الأقتراح بقيه الأعضاء و رحبوا بيه اوى( مع العلم روك كان رافض ) لانك لو دخلتى على قسم الأعضاء المباركيين و شوفتى الأسباب اللى كتبتها ووجه نظرى كنتى تعرفى ليه رحبوا بيه*
*ياريت لو اعرف رأيك فى الموضوع و اسباب رفضك ليه او انتى شوفتى ايه اللى يستحق افضل من كده بس قبل ما تجاوبينى و تقولى انا شايفه ان موضوع كذا .. انسب من الموضوع ده تقرى اللى مكتوب فى قسم الأعضاء المباركيين و تقوليلنا كلنا هل هيكون الموضوع اللى شايفه انه يستحق اللقب فايده بقدر الفايده اللى هيستفدها ناس كتير بعد اختيار موضوع شهارده روك *
*لو كان كده يبقى عندك حق يكونلك رأى تانى*


----------



## Maya (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*أما موضوع الشهر فكان لي رأي خاص لكن أحتفظ به لنفسي ، لكني أحترم رأي الإدارة والأخوة الذي رشحوا الموضوع وهو لا شك يستحق كل تقدير .... *


----------



## My Rock (3 أكتوبر 2006)

خلاص حبايب كل شخص و ليه رايه الخاص
و انا لساتني ما موافق على الموضوع لاني فعلا لا استحق فما انا الا دودة و اصغر واحد في المسيحية

المهم بلاش تقلبوا الموضوع نقاش و هات و جيب

سلام و نعمة


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 أكتوبر 2006)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiii ليكم جميعا ومرسيي انى بقيت مشرفه معاكم 
واسفه بجد لغيابى وانى مشاركتش معاكم الفرحه دى بس كنت تعبانه شويه ومرسيي لثقتكم يا ميناو يا روك 

ومبروك يا رامى على قسم الاجتماعيات لانك بتحبه والجوالات كمان يلا عدينا اهوه 

ومبروك يا طارق  و لباقى المشرفين الجدد 

:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## ميرنا (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*حمدله على سلامتك يا جيرو ومبروك *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يسلمك يا ميرنا مرسيي يا حبيبتى .


----------



## ramyghobrial (5 أكتوبر 2006)

كدة يابت ياجيرو قلقتينا عليكي :36_1_3: 
المهم حمدلله بالسلامة :36_3_11: 
ومبروك الاشراف:748pf: ​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 أكتوبر 2006)

:smil12: :smil12: الله يسلمك يا رامى 

والله يبارك فيك يا انكل ومبروك ليك انت كمان وشكل البوكس الاحمر ده فيه عفريت العلبه بقي :dntknw: :t33: :t33:


----------



## ramyghobrial (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*اة فية عفريت بيضرب بوكس علشان ناس بتغيب من غير استأذان*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*معلش معلش بقي بلاش بوكسات مش هستحمل بطلوا افترا ربنا على الظالم والمفترى 
المره الجايه هستأذن*


----------



## bent-almase7 (9 أكتوبر 2006)

يا جماعة انا اتخنقت من الاسلام اعمل ايه و ازا بدي اسأل سؤال مين اسأل ارجو الرد


----------



## My Rock (9 أكتوبر 2006)

bent-almase7 قال:


> يا جماعة انا اتخنقت من الاسلام اعمل ايه و ازا بدي اسأل سؤال مين اسأل ارجو الرد


 
اطرحي تساؤلاتك في قسم *منتدى حوار الاديان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أغسطس 2012)

*Up
للفكره 
موجوده في منتديات كتير *​


----------

